# AOBR Dreadnought- do you like the model?



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I recently got a good close look at one of the Dreadnoughts from the AOBR boxed set. I'm sad to say that I think it is one of the crappiest models GW has released. It's lack of detail and the strange proportions when compared to the regular Dreadnought model make me never want to own one. It looks like it came out of a McDonald's Kids meal.

What do you think?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I like it, its cheap, it does the job, and considering it will probably be on the board for only 5 seconds looks don't matter too much


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

I do not own one, so I am no expert on the issue.

How is it out of proportion?

I must admit that I miss the smokestacks on the back.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

When you look at one next to a standard Dread model it is all funky looking. The shoulders are higher yet smaller, the sarcophagus is a little larger and sticks out and down a little more, the powerplant is smaller and like you said, the exhaust don't stick up from the main body, they are just molded into the back. It all looks strange to me.


----------



## Death Korp (May 31, 2008)

I don't mind it tbh, it looks ok to me


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Same, looks fine to me, considering it's atleast 25 times less the cost, I won't complain :victory:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

It looks fine next to a 2nd Ed Dread have not see it next to a current SM dread. I added alot to my dread so did not really notice the lack of detal


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I actually like the smaller power plant.

My only gripe is that its arms don't flawlessly mate with a regular dread's... but nothing a little knife-work can't fix.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yep, I like it, one of my faviroute AOBR minis. Right after Commander and Terminator Captain.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes it is strange and a bit out of proportion compared to the normal dread. But it's still a dread


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I like it a:its cheap, b:its cheap and c:guess what its cheap. If your not liking the exhausts cut them off a couple of small hollow plastic rod with some holes drilled, jobs a goodun.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i miss the exhausts poking out the top.

although its cheap and for a cheap model its pretty good.

ill be getting my AoBR set sometime next week, so ill be able to see details that need to be changed.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

it doesnt look to bad to be honest, but i prefer FW range of dreads anyday.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

You got that right Jordan. FW has made some awesome dreads. The Chaplain Dreadnought is my favorite of all. I saw that and my credit card jumped out of my wallet on it's own. 

It just seems like the AOBR dreadnought, even though dreads are my fav unit in the entire game, looks like a childs toy to me. So far though, I seem to be the only one who doesn't like it. I guess that's good news for GW.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

It does feel that way a to me a bit but I think that is because I am use to all my SM dreads being metal as they are all from 2ed.
I could also be that it is snap fit that it feels more toy like.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I do like the new dread but as has been mentioned already, FW's line is a hell of a lot better, I love the Red Scorpions dreadnought!


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

The FW dreads are definatly the best you can get, but I disagree that it looks more like a toy, it still looks far too detailed and fluffy.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Its not a bad model, but I agree that it just looks ODD and missproportioned to me. It really misses those smoke launchers and the power plant.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Why compare it to FW dreads? Of course they're better, they cost the same as the whole AOBR box!

What you get for the price is great. I'm actually amazed AOBR is only £40 (or £30 if you go to an independent retailer).


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think Wolf has the right idea

Its one thing to comment on the quality of the mini itself (I like it, but Ive never owned a non-AOBR dread so I cant say much) but considering AOBR is the stater set, its really nicer to have _a_ dread rather than nothing. (Seeing the paper ork dread of the 2nd edition was weak lol)

FW is supposed to be the super high quality producer. Theres no reason to think the 2 could possibly compare well.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome model IMO


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I got one on Ebay for £5 so I'm not complaining...seriously though I think it looks pretty damn good regardless. 

That's still not going to stop me from Nurglifying the _shit _ out of it though


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I think that's a very good point actually. Some people are better than others at conversions. Someone who isn't so good at it wouldn't be very likely to want to mess with a fairly expensive model. The AOBR dread would be perfect for that.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

I like it...a lot.

It's about the same size relatively easy to convert and seing as it only costed about a dollar and a half, it is extremely cheap. Hell I bought 3 of the AoBR sets to start my marine army =]


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I also like the forge world line of dreds and am looking to buy about 5 but am also looking to buy 10 AoBR not just for the dreds everything else that combined with 5 ven dreds and two multi part dreds i already own hey 17 dreds to terrorise someone is pretty funny.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I like it it looks pretty much the same as the multi-part dred.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea I was about to start a Salamanders army and I just noticed that a normal dread costs £25 and I can get AOBR for £30 which is just crazy I never noticed it was so cheap.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I think it;s fine. They refined the shape a little, the DCCW hand is a lot more detailed.

My only complaint is the stubby smoke stacks.


----------



## the green guy (Sep 22, 2008)

whell i think its nice to have a bit of veriaty amongst dreadnorghts not to meantion that i could see AOBR dread striding out of a dropship in its compact form where as the standard dread looks to bulky


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

So far it seems like most everybody is happy with it. The majority have sited it's price as the main reason which does make good sense to me. Also, the conversion value seems a prevalent "likeability" of the model. About the only thing I'd use it for is a conversion to wreck it and make it a piece of terrain or as decoration for the base of a Demon Prince or Carnifex or some other monstrous creature. Being smaller than the standard dread kit I think it would suit that modelling project perfectly. Especially considering the cost. I wouldn't even dream about paying for a normal Dread kit only to wreck it.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

considering the price of the AoBR box, it is a magnificent model. It looks just fine next to a regular one in all my games...


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i was considering buying the AoBR box to try and start a nurgle or tzench army (maybe both!).... the dread though, i do think it looks semi-cheezy but with modifications weathering etc... not to mention the price tag! it may do well enough :mrgreen: but i do have to agree it looks like it popped out of a happy meal...


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

It looks a bit squashed, but tbh I rather like it.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

I quite like it.
But i dont think my opinion means much when this is what i did to mine.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=18188


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

personaly, i loved the AOBR dread - it wasnt over complicated, and still had an effective stance, etc. its also meant to be a starter set, meaning that it will be easier to paint, and less less detailed than a normal dred.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I like it, its cheap, it does the job, and considering it will probably be on the board for only 5 seconds looks don't matter too much


*Sobs*
It's painfully true. I think Dread's should be offered 'honour' Structure points, just to get past the first turn


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

It gives its own unique look and not every dread looks the same I mean look at forgeworld dreads, the sarcophagus' have helmets on them :laugh: At least its 100 times easier to put together lol.


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

This Dreadnought came in a 60 dollar set with 300 dollars worth of things.....


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> I recently got a good close look at one of the Dreadnoughts from the AOBR boxed set. I'm sad to say that I think it is one of the crappiest models GW has released. It's lack of detail and the strange proportions when compared to the regular Dreadnought model make me never want to own one. It looks like it came out of a McDonald's Kids meal.
> 
> What do you think?


Disagree. It has more sculpted detail then the standard plastic one. Proportions are identical.

Seriously, it looks great and is dirt cheap.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

I love the details.


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

For what's an effectively free model it's the best I've ever seen. And a long damn way from the Ork's and their cardstock dread in 2e.

Mine's been turned into the starting point for an Ironclad. A short dive into the tub-o-bitz plus 15 minutes, and viola.:good:


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

considering my other dreads are forge world kits.....the AoBR dread is gonna provide a cheap base for the "ironclad" variant 

and for the record, that dread is fuckin sweet sanguinary dan....omg


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I have the set and the dread is fine. Any decent modeller can ramp it up to whatever they like. I think the entire AOBR set is great, concidering the cost.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I quite like it, I have a fascination with dreadnoughts so it doesn't bother me at all.


----------

